# Lake Newell, Alberta, Ca.



## Sandbank (13. April 2016)

Es ist eigentlich eine sehr freudige Information: Offenbar bekommen wir in unserem Familienurlaub(Ende Juli) die Möglichkeit für ein paar Tage am Lake Newell zu sein.
Es wären wohl viele "Angeln" und ein Boot vorhanden, also "Material" ist da. Mehr weiss ich noch nicht.

Und ich kein Plan, was dort wie abgeht um die Zeit und wie auf was geangelt wird. Achso, es muss irgendeine Angelerlaubnis gekauft werden und teils müssten die Fische wieder zurückgesetzt werden.

(und mit meinem englisch sieht es nicht so gut aus, sonst hätt ich eine Suchmaschine hergenommen)

Weiss jemand besser Bescheid, was da so zu beachten ist?

Danke!


----------



## DUSpinner (14. April 2016)

*AW: Lake Newell, Alberta, Ca.*

Eine Fishing-Licence (Permit) ist erforderlich. Diese bekommst Du fast in jedem Ort (Touristcenter, Tanke, Sport-/Angelgeschäft, etc.) 

Auf die schnelle gegogelt: http://www.albertafishingguide.com/location/water/all/newell-lake

Schein ein größer See u.a. mit Hechten (Pike) und Barschen (Perch) zu sein. Da ich auch nicht perfekt englisch spreche, kopiere ich den englischen Text und nehme dann den google-Übersetzer. Mit ein bißchen Phantasie kann man erahnen, was gemeint ist...


----------



## Sandbank (14. April 2016)

*AW: Lake Newell, Alberta, Ca.*

Die Seite http://www.albertafishingguide.com/location/water/all/newell-lake hatte ich ua. vor diesem Thread auch besucht. Allerdings ohne diese Übersetzer Krücke. Das benutze ich kaum noch, weil zu viel Unsinn heraus kommt.

Jedenfalls beangle ich catch&release Fische nicht. Bleiben Burbot, Lake Whitefish und Yellow Perch. Oder werden da nur Fische aufgezählt, die irgendwie begrenzt sind? Aber man fängt noch andere Arten?

Ja, jedenfalls wär ich über Tipps dankbar, es muss ja nicht um genau diesen See gehen. Ehr so um diese Fischarten und Fangmethoden und Häufigkeit der Vorkommen. Gibts Literatur die empfehlenswert ist?
Weil es so wenig Rückmeldung gibt, mal ehr in einem deutschsprachigem Kanadaforum anfragen? Hm...

Ach, es ist ja noch Zeit, bis zum Termin, eventuell weiss ja noch einer etwas mehr.


----------



## Sandbank (15. August 2016)

*AW: Lake Newell, Alberta, Ca.*

Das Thema ist erledigt.

Wir waren dort. Viel Donut-Fahren(auch Wasserski und Surf möglich , aber nicht genutzt) mit dem Motorboot, 3x auch zum angeln.

Mit dem fishfinder wurden im Prinzip nothern pike Stellen ausgemacht, die wir auch erfolgreich befischten. Da dort(siehe vorgenannte Links) Cache&release verpflichtend ist, wurden die Fische schonend zurückgesetzt. Laut Bundesgesetz.
Eine andere Fischart wurde leider nicht beangelt und dies war mit dem Leihgerät auch nicht möglich.


----------



## DUSpinner (16. August 2016)

*AW: Lake Newell, Alberta, Ca.*

Wie wäre es mit mehr Infos (Anzahl, Größe der gefangenen Fische) zu Deinen gemachten Erfahrungen an dieseem Lake...
So könnten andere User sich überlegen, wenn sie in dieser Gegend sind, ihr Glück an diesem Gewässer zu versuchen.


----------



## Sandbank (16. August 2016)

*AW: Lake Newell, Alberta, Ca.*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit mehr Infos (Anzahl, Größe der gefangenen Fische) zu Deinen gemachten Erfahrungen an dieseem Lake...
> So könnten andere User sich überlegen, wenn sie in dieser Gegend sind, ihr Glück an diesem Gewässer zu versuchen.



Diese Gegend und der Lake Newell ist nicht so touristisch attraktiv. Von Deutschland aus gesehen, für Pauschaltouristen.
Für Individualtouristen sei gesagt, das im Umkreis kleinere Sehenswürdigkeiten sind. Der See selbst hat mMn. keinen Bootsverleih, aber angeln nur vom Boot erfolgreich mit fishfinder. Eventuell auf Kinbrook Island(provincial park) gibt es was.
Wir hatten vor abgelegenen Schilfgründen etwa 300-50 m davor zur Seemitte hin, an flacheren Stellen Erfolg gehabt. Einmal auch in einer Bucht. Tiefe so um 50 cm bis 4 Meter Ende Juli.
Pro Nase waren es 3 nothern pike, einmal gar nix bei 4 Bootsausflügen zu 2t. Fishfinderguide war sehr erfahren an dem Gerät mMn. , nicht buchbar. Ein guter Anglerfreund halt.


----------



## Sandbank (16. August 2016)

*AW: Lake Newell, Alberta, Ca.*

@ DUSpinner: Dein Name hier in deutsch ist sehr unangenehm. Jedoch antwortete ich Dir.
Nun bist aber mal Du am Zug, dich zu erklären, warum du mich ausfragst, ohne Dich selbst zu erklären.
Dieser Thread ist keine Einbahnstrasse. Warum willst du das mit dem Lake Newell denn so genau wissen?


----------



## DUSpinner (18. August 2016)

*AW: Lake Newell, Alberta, Ca.*

Liebe/r Sandbank,


  meine Post sah ich nicht als „ausfragen“ an, sondern eher das Interesse zeigen, an einer nicht alltäglichen Angellocation. Da nicht nur ich, sondern evtl. auch andere User mit dem PKw oder Womo in Kanada waren oder noch sein werden, bat ich um nähere Details zu diesem See um an Deinem Angelglück ein wenig Teil zu haben. 



Vor diesem Hintergrund fand ich Deinen vorherigen Post nicht so prickelnd.


LG


von DUSpinner


----------

